

I expected IBM Watson to be smarter than this - moqri
http://moqri.blogspot.com/2015/04/ibm-watson-personality-insight.html

======
Nadya
The text at the end is determined by your results. The results you obtained
were the result of parsing "Hello" 100 times. Since the data was meaningless -
so are the results.

I don't particularly blame the developers for not placing checks. It's
expected for the user to use the tool in an honest way. It's a lot of wasted
effort to check for a thousand different edge cases of using the tool
improperly to tell the user they are using the tool improperly.*

*I'm aware this is a taboo thought for programmers.

------
pavlov
Why? Garbage in, garbage out.

~~~
moqri
'Garbage out' ne 'BS out'. A simple "garbage is in" message would be much
better!

